# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Обмен УТ 10.3 БП 3.0

## Perefly

Пытаюсь сделать односторонний обмен из УТ (10.3.28.1) в БП (3.0.31.13). Версии редакций совпадают, прописаны в правилах. Обе базы на платформе 8.3. Когда выгружаю данные в файл, пишет ошибку.
В журнале регистрации:

{Обработка.КонвертацияОбъе  ктовИнформационныхБаз.Мо дульОбъекта(3218)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗаписатьБезОбработки)
УзелРодитель.ЗаписатьБезО  работки(ИнформацияДляЗап исиВФайл);
по причине:
Не установлен приемник XML

В папке лежат файлы 
1) Message_БП_УТ.xml 
2) Настройки обмена для БП-УТ.xml

Что я делаю не так?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Пытаюсь сделать односторонний обмен из УТ (10.3.28.1) в БП (3.0.31.13). Версии редакций совпадают, прописаны в правилах. Обе базы на платформе 8.3. Когда выгружаю данные в файл, пишет ошибку.
> В журнале регистрации:
> 
> {Обработка.КонвертацияОбъе  ктовИнформационныхБаз.Мо дульОбъекта(3218)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗаписатьБезОбработки)
> УзелРодитель.ЗаписатьБезО  работки(ИнформацияДляЗап исиВФайл);
> по причине:
> Не установлен приемник XML
> 
> В папке лежат файлы 
> ...


Вот решение твоей проблемы: http://infostart.ru/public/254877/

----------


## Perefly

Спасибо за ответ, но по этому посту я и делала обмен 


> Вот решение твоей проблемы: http://infostart.ru/public/254877/

----------


## lekhaplaton

http://infostart.ru/public/275160/

----------

FromChg (28.05.2014)

----------


## Научный

> Пытаюсь сделать односторонний обмен из УТ (10.3.28.1) в БП (3.0.31.13). Версии редакций совпадают, прописаны в правилах. Обе базы на платформе 8.3. Когда выгружаю данные в файл, пишет ошибку.
> В журнале регистрации:
> 
> {Обработка.КонвертацияОбъе  ктовИнформационныхБаз.Мо дульОбъекта(3218)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗаписатьБезОбработки)
> УзелРодитель.ЗаписатьБезО  работки(ИнформацияДляЗап исиВФайл);
> по причине:
> Не установлен приемник XML
> 
> В папке лежат файлы 
> ...


Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, разобрались с этим вопросомИ
Направьте на путь истинный:)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, разобрались с этим вопросомИ
> Направьте на путь истинный:)


обновление до текущих релизов обеих конфигураций и если не поможет - КД:)

----------

Научный (16.07.2014)

----------


## Научный

Спасибо за ответ! Обновил до последнего релиза УТ (10.3.29.1). Правила тоже обновились. Еще 1 момент, в отличии от автора темы, у меня не создается даже "файл сообщения"...!!!
И еще 1 момент, односторонний обмен не получается на конкретной базе....на другой все ОКЕЙ, хотя делаю по аналогии....!!!:confused:

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо за ответ! Обновил до последнего релиза УТ (10.3.29.1). Правила тоже обновились. Еще 1 момент, в отличии от автора темы, у меня не создается даже "файл сообщения"...!!!
> И еще 1 момент, односторонний обмен не получается на конкретной базе....на другой все ОКЕЙ, хотя делаю по аналогии....!!!:confused:


вы же понимаете что здесь нет экстрасенсов?

----------


## Научный

Понимаю. Я и не искал экстрасенса, лишь попросил направить:)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Понимаю. Я и не искал экстрасенса, лишь попросил направить:)


может путь неправильно задан,может еще что..

----------


## Научный

Путь правильно указал. По сути на том этапе где вылазит эта ошибка много ума не нужно для настройки и особых нюансов нет по моему мнению. 
Конфа типовая....
1)Включил возможность синхронизации в УТ (галочка "Использовать обмен данными с конф на плтф 8.2"), префикс УТ
2)Сервис -> Обмен данными с продуктами на платформе 1с пр 8.2 -> Обмены данными
3)Настроить синхр данных -> Создать обмен с конфой БП ред 3.0
4)Шаг 1 Новая синхр
5)Др каналы связи
6)Каталог: C:\Работа\ОбменУТ_БП
7)Пропускаем...нам не нужен FTP
8)Наименование другой ИБ : Бухгалтерия, префикс БП....изменить правила выгрузки данных -> Нач дата выгрузки 01.01.2014, стоит галка "передавать только доки отраж в бух учете"
Выгрузка доков заказ покуп и счет на оплату: не выгружать
Перенос себестоимости: переносить доки партии и себестоим
9)Сохраняем настройки...прям в эту папку же...и выполняем выгрузку данных как нам рекомендуют
10) Бдымц.....окошко 1с с сообщением "Во время отправки данных возникли ошибки (см. журнал регистрации) и кнопочка ОК"
11) Ну вот и ошибка ({Обработка.КонвертацияОбъ  ктовИнформационныхБаз.Мод  ульОбъекта(3218)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗаписатьБезОбработки)
	УзелРодитель.ЗаписатьБезО  работки(ИнформацияДляЗапи  сиВФайл);
по причине:
Не установлен приемник XML)

12) Правила синхронизации данных: Настроить -> Загрузить правила конверт объектов -> Типовые правила из конфы 
(Инфа о правилах:
Правила обмена
Дата создания:         26.03.2014 14:07:31
Конфигурация источник: Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 (10.3.29)
Конфигурация приемник: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.30) )

13) Правила регистрации объектов также типовые

Ну вот более подробно описал свои действия:gamer:

----------


## Научный

> может путь неправильно задан,может еще что..


Путь правильно указал. По сути на том этапе где вылазит эта ошибка много ума не нужно для настройки и особых нюансов нет по моему мнению. 
Конфа типовая....
1)Включил возможность синхронизации в УТ (галочка "Использовать обмен данными с конф на плтф 8.2"), префикс УТ
2)Сервис -> Обмен данными с продуктами на платформе 1с пр 8.2 -> Обмены данными
3)Настроить синхр данных -> Создать обмен с конфой БП ред 3.0
4)Шаг 1 Новая синхр
5)Др каналы связи
6)Каталог: C:\Работа\ОбменУТ_БП
7)Пропускаем...нам не нужен FTP
8)Наименование другой ИБ : Бухгалтерия, префикс БП....изменить правила выгрузки данных -> Нач дата выгрузки 01.01.2014, стоит галка "передавать только доки отраж в бух учете"
Выгрузка доков заказ покуп и счет на оплату: не выгружать
Перенос себестоимости: переносить доки партии и себестоим
9)Сохраняем настройки...прям в эту папку же...и выполняем выгрузку данных как нам рекомендуют
10) Бдымц.....окошко 1с с сообщением "Во время отправки данных возникли ошибки (см. журнал регистрации) и кнопочка ОК"
11) Ну вот и ошибка ({Обработка.КонвертацияОбъ? ?ктовИнформационныхБаз.Мод ульОбъекта(3218)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗаписатьБезОбработки)
УзелРодитель.ЗаписатьБезО? ?работки(ИнформацияДляЗапи сиВФайл);
по причине:
Не установлен приемник XML)

12) Правила синхронизации данных: Настроить -> Загрузить правила конверт объектов -> Типовые правила из конфы 
(Инфа о правилах:
Правила обмена
Дата создания: 26.03.2014 14:07:31
Конфигурация источник: Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 (10.3.29)
Конфигурация приемник: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.30) )

13) Правила регистрации объектов также типовые

Ну вот более подробно описал свои действия

----------


## svmix

Та же байда. Те же релизы. Все делаю один в один. Каменный цветок не выходит. :(

----------


## Научный

> Та же байда. Те же релизы. Все делаю один в один. Каменный цветок не выходит. :(


Так как сроки поджимали...вышел из положения прямым подключением к Информационной базе...все Окей работает....:good:

----------


## svmix

Отлично. Правда у меня УТ в Питере, БП в Москве. Но все-таки выход. 
Других решений в инете я не нашел.

----------

